# New Citadel Brushes



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

This came as a bit of a surpirse, I certainly hadn't heard anything about it before today but here they are:

http://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB/Painting-Modelling?N=102299+4294966606&Nu=product.repositoryId&qty=12&sorting=phl&view=table&_requestid=6564997

They look really nice and I'm interested to see how they compare with the old brushes. That said the prices seem incredibly steep compared to the old ones with most being around £5 and the finest being £12!

What are your thoughts? Will you be picking up a few? I think I may be exploring other options when it come to brushes now, but judgement shall be reserved for when they are released tried and tested.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

They've finally caught on that people want smaller brushes.

People at the Glasgow GW have been speaking about this for weeks now!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Meh, lots of great brushes out there for less. Even if these are amazing I'll still be picking up any future brushes (some of mine are ~20 years old and still running) from local art supply stores.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

The texture brush isn't a brush, it's a spatula! Terribly misnamed.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

^ That's actually been around for a while. It's for spreading their textured paints onto bases and actually works OK for it.

I just use an old brush and it works pretty much the same.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I'll be honest I need new brushes, so I may just buy the essential set and see how they do.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I have a few of their brushes, they're ok but it seems like I always return to my Grumbacher brushes.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Just updated my paint brushes and got what GW is asking $230AUD for $25AUD, again GW just doesn't get it.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah, its like when they updated the tools and tripled if not bigger the price that most people sell said tools for


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

So, anyone know whether they're re doing the how to paint citadel miniatures guide, because not only do we have new brushes, but also they don't sell the spray gun and they've added some technical paint to the range so their painting system has changed somewhat?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I see a lot of pointless gimmicks in there. All told, I think I only use 5 different brushes, and manage to get what I think are decent results. But I suppose there are competionists out there that simply must have them.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Still couldn't be fucked. Why spend the money for GW quality when I can get decent brushes for 3/4ths of the cost?


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

I have some citadel and some others. Some of my dry brushes cost a bit more then citadel brushes though.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

mrknify said:


> I have some citadel and some others. Some of my dry brushes cost a bit more then citadel brushes though.


I swear Drybrushes are maent to be cheaper because they get worn out so easily? And the fact that they are rarely kolinsky



tu_shan82 said:


> So, anyone know whether they're re doing the how to paint citadel miniatures guide, because not only do we have new brushes, but also they don't sell the spray gun and they've added some technical paint to the range so their painting system has changed somewhat?


I know they re-did the book a couple of months ago to include the technical paints, I don't know if the spray gun is still included. I hadn't even realised it has disappeared until now!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Most of those brushes I would not even bother with, a couple I might have a daisy duke at when next in my local G.W, but at the moment looks like I'll be replening my brushes elsewhere


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Achaylus72 said:


> Just updated my paint brushes and got what GW is asking $230AUD for $25AUD, again GW just doesn't get it.


Get what part? that there's other brushes out there to use? or that by endorsing other brushes they're losing out on potential profits. If you're too lazy to look for alternatives that's you're own fault for paying that much.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Not to mention, GW's competition in the paint brush market is vicious, going up against companies that have dedicated their entire existences to making perfect paint brushes.


----------

